# MAC fuschia lipstick??



## tinywhiteshark (Feb 6, 2009)

hello! i am hoping someone can help me find out the name of a MAC lipstick. there was a medium/full coverage frost that was the perfect 80's fuschia. does  anyone knows the name or where i can find a swatch? thank you!!!!!


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 6, 2009)

Try Girl About Town, Impassioned, or Show Orchid. I don't know where to find a swatch, though.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 6, 2009)

GAT definitely isnt a frost, and I dont think the other two are either?? I want a fuschia frost finish lippie too!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 6, 2009)

There's Girl About Town on myself.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

It sounds like it could be Pink Maribu. But unfortunately that was LE - - even on ebay it goes for $20-30.00. It is one of my favorite frosty pink lippies.


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 8, 2009)

One of the barbie ones was a really amazing fuschia I think and I'm sure there's another fab one coming out with an upcoming collection! HTH


----------



## tinywhiteshark (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks, everyone! i have girl about town & snow orchid, this one was definitly frosty & darker than both of those---more purpley. it must have been mixed in wiht the cremesheen collection(at first i thought it was hang up). if i ever find it i will post!  x0x0x


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2009)

The most recent colour I can think of that fits that description is Rocking Chick from Barbie loves MAC.





*Rocking Chick* in the tube.





*Rocking Chick* on unlined lips.


----------

